# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم فلاشات لــكافـة أنــــواع الريــسيفرات تحديثات :  جديد الموقع الرسمي للستارسات بتاريخ 2018/12/30

## mohamed73

جديد الموقع الرسمي للستارسات بتاريخ 2018/12/30       عودة قنوات بي اوت كيو على اجهزة starsat sr2500hd و  جهاز sr2300hd و sr2050 وبعض الاجهزة الاخري بعد نزو التحديث منذو دقايق يمكن تنزيل التحديث من موقع ستارسات 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

